# How Do I Rig a Stingray For Shark Bait?



## don roberto

I have one about the size of a large dinner plate. Should I put it out whole with the hook in the middle or cut it in half? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Justin618

don roberto said:


> I have one about the size of a large dinner plate. Should I put it out whole with the hook in the middle or cut it in half? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Slightly trim the wings and place hook in the back section from bottom to top.


----------



## lowprofile

cut off the tail leaving about a 2" nub. trim the wings like said and either put the hook in the nose or though the tail. 

here's some pics of rigged rays I've used. not every way is covered but you get the idea.
double on a big wing and a circle through the butt


this ones through the tail


1/3rd of a wing off a 40lb ray


face of a 40lb ray with the left side wing cut off.


----------



## Justin618

Here is one I used this past weekend. Hooked the back end and ran leader to a snap swivel and ziptied leaders through the way. Held good. 

Essentially it was 3 leaders. Main cable to snap swivel then 2 small sections with hooks


----------



## Presby12

There are some great rigging pictures on this thread. The only thing I will add is I always seem to have better luck when I run out whole rays, especially those around dinner plate size. That is not say cut ray won't work, because it definitely will. Just my .02.


----------

